# I a més, què vull?



## buenecito

Holaa

Me gustaría que alguien me traduzca estas frases del catalan al castellano, gracias:

I a més, què vull? Un xic de seny. I un poc de temps.I un xic de món.I un poc de sort.I un poc de Vós.Ei, si pot ser.

Adios


----------



## belén

Hola,

Mi intento:

Y además ¿qué quiero? Un chico con sentido común. Y un poco de tiempo. y un chico de mundo. Y un poco de suerte. Y un poco de usted. Eh, si puede ser. 

Saludos
Belén

Por cierto, he cambiado el título de tu mensaje a uno relacionado con la pregunta que haces. Gracias por tu colaboración en el futuro.


----------



## buenecito

Muchas gracias Belén   ,

y gracias también por lo del título del mensaje.

Adióooos.


----------



## Laia

Hola, yo lo entendería un poco diferente a Belén....

_Y además, ¿qué quiero? Un poco de sentido común/juicio/cabeza. Y un poco de tiempo. Y un poco de mundo. Y un poco de suerte. Y un poco de vos. Ey, si puede ser._


----------



## Mei

Hehe... Pere Quart, boníssim! 

Jo l'entenc igual que la Laia.

Salut.

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belen said:


> Y además ¿qué quiero? Un chico con sentido común. Y un poco de tiempo. y un chico de mundo. Y un poco de suerte. Y un poco de usted. Eh, si puede ser.


 
Com deia la Laia, aquí _xic_ és un quantificador, no un nom (chico). _Xic_ seria com _poquet_, _miquetona_, etc.

Molts petons i que tots tingueu un bon dia!


----------



## belén

Aaaaaah, val val...

Gràcies


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Afegir que malauradament el quantificador _xic_ s'està perdent... Per aquí tothom diu _mica_ i prou.

Aprofito aquest fil per preguntar a la Belén si a les illes, a banda de _poc_, també dieu _mica_. Sí, veritat?

Besades.


----------



## belén

Si, es diu "mica" i "poc" indistintament


----------



## buenecito

Holaaa.

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas. Es que me lo habían mandado en un mensaje. Con esto creo que me apaño.

Graciaaaas! Adiós


----------



## RIU

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Afegir que malauradament el quantificador _xic_ s'està perdent... Per aquí tothom diu _mica_ i prou.



Es cert, quan dic xic, xicona o micona a la gent li fa gràcia.


----------



## Laia

Mei said:


> Hehe... Pere Quart, boníssim!


 
Cert, Mei!  

*Tirallonga de monosíl·labs*


----------

